# Need help in identifying this Engine



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

I have an 87 2-dr Sentra A/T with below engine (imported from U.S. I believe) . Is this the GA16i? The block says E16 though? 
Can you help identify this please? thanks








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's definitely a GA-series SOHC engine and not an E-series, which has a distinctive valve cover as per the image linked below:

http://images.thetruthaboutcars.com...f-Phillip-Datsun-By-Nissan-Greden-550x412.jpg

It's also not a US GA-series engine nor a GA16i, which would be a throttle body fuel injection motor. The GA was produced from August, 1987, to 2013. In the US, the GA16i was only used in 1989 and 1990 in the Pulsar NX and the Sentra. All had throttle body injection and did not have a vacuum advance on the distributor. In 1991, the SOHC GA16i was replaced by the DOHC GA16DE. 

If you are sure it is 1.6L, then it would be a GA16s, which is the carburetor-equipped GA SOHC engine. But, displacement of 1.3L, 1.4L and 1.5L were also available with a carburetor.


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks for the detailed clarification. 

I was just confused because on paper, and the actual block, it says E16. and I was certain it wasn't an E16 because of the valve cover you mentioned.

might as well upgrade a bit to GA16DE 

thanks smj


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

by the way the chassis # starts with JN followed by what looks like an inverted "T" then PB.... any idea which country have this chassis #?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

VINs that start with "JN" are made in Japan. Those made in the US start with "1" and those made in Mexico start with "3." You could upgrade to the GA16DE, but that would require swapping the engine control harness and ECM, as well.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

if an overseas car could be a GA15 also, some members were swapping their GA16i engines to GA15's when they were available.

If you post your Vin number (or PM me it) I can look it up in Nissan FAST, the program Nissan uses in the parts dept's and can tell you all about your car.


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

thank you very much ahardbody.

by the way, here is the complete Chassis no. JN(then an inverted "T")PB2210HU5211**
would appreciate if you have info on which country my Sentra came from.

The engine no. says E16-4184**A, but the actual engine is the above pic. The seller mentioned it to be a 1500, so may well be a GA15, but not sure though.

I'm confused on whether an E16 block would bolt to a GA head.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

is that the Vin number? What is an inverted "T" ? Where are you ( or the car ) from?

I think the number would be 
JN "1", need the last two digits in order to look it up,

thanks


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

ooppps. sorry. maybe it is a "1" after the JN after all...

JN1PB2210HU521138

from PH


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry do not know what PH is?


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

from Philippines


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, went throught alll the different locations for Nissan FAST ( Japan, Canada, overseas, etc,) finally vin number came up under the US one ! 

This is what I got from FAST, looks like someone may have swapped the engine in that car at one point, as the info came up as a E16 engine but your engine does not look like an E16, 

This is an E16 engine, see 4th pic down:

Junkyard Find: 1983 Nissan Sentra Sedan | The Truth About Cars

info below:


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

wow! thanks a lot for the info. really really appreciate the efforts ahardbody.

i know it is not an E16 because we call the E16 as the "Tamarind (tree)" engine because of the shape.

what puzzles me is that the block's serial number starts with E16.

someone told me that they are also using/ordering the head gaskets out of an E16 for a GA 12-valve head.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't see how the 2 head gaskets would be interchangeable as they are totally different, here are the 2 gaskets for the 2 different heads:

E16:










GA16I:


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks.

i'll unfriend the guy who told me they are the same


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Well if he says they are the same than ask him to show you?


----------

